# αναδίδει ή αναδύει;



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2009)

Αντιγράφω ένα σημείωμά μου που είχα κάποτε δημοσιεύσει σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ:

Πολύ συχνό λάθος: Γράφουν ή λένε "αναδύει", εκεί που θέλουν να πουν "αναδίδει", και "αναδύεται" εκεί που θέλουν να πουν "αναδίδεται". Τα λάθος *αναδύει που βρίσκουμε στο Google είναι χιλιάδες. Τα αναδύεται με λάθος χρήση είναι πολύ λιγότερα.

Τίτλος στον Ριζοσπάστη:
Οσμή θανάτου αναδύει το «αμερικανικό όνειρο».

Ποια είναι η σωστή χρήση;

1. Το *αναδύω είναι διπλά λάθος, επειδή δεν υπάρχει λέξη αναδύω, αλλά μόνο αναδύομαι, και σημαίνει βγαίνω από το βυθό στην επιφάνεια. Είναι το αντίθετο του καταδύομαι.

Αντιγράφω από το ΛΚΝ:

αναδύομαι:
1α.ανεβαίνω από το βυθό στην επιφάνεια. ANT καταδύομαι: Tο υποβρύχιο / ο δύτης αναδύεται. || H αναδυομένη Aφροδίτη και ως ουσ. η Aναδυομένη, προσωνυμία της θεάς Aφροδίτης, που σύμφωνα με το μύθο γεννήθηκε από τον αφρό της θάλασσας. β. για κτ. που βγαίνει στην επιφάνεια της γης: Bρισκόμαστε στο σημείο όπου το ποτάμι αναδύεται μέσα από μια υπόγεια διαδρομή. || Tο καράβι / το βουνό άρχισε να αναδύεται μέσα από την ομίχλη / την καταχνιά, άρχισε να φαίνεται.
2. (μτφ.) για κατάσταση ή για φαινόμενο που εμφανίζεται προοδευτικά, συνήθ. μέσα από δύσκολες ή απρόβλεπτες περιστάσεις: H χώρα μας αναδύθηκε από την περιπέτεια του πολέμου ερειπωμένη και αποδεκατισμένη. [λόγ. < αρχ. ἀναδύομαι]

2. Από την άλλη πλευρά, "αναδίδω" σημαίνει βγάζω προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις (κάτι που βρίσκεται σε αέρια ή υγρή κατάσταση).

αναδίδω -ομαι P (μόνο στο ενεστ. θ.) πρτ. ανέδιδα και ανάδιδα:
βγάζω, σκορπίζω προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις κτ. που βρίσκεται σε αέρια ή σε υγρή κατάσταση· αναδίνω: O βόθρος αναδίδει μια αφόρητη δυσωδία. Aπό τον κήπο αναδίδεται ένα λεπτό άρωμα. O βορινός τοίχος του σπιτιού αναδίδει υγρασία. || για ήχους: H κιθάρα ανέδιδε γλυκούς τόνους. [λόγ. < μσν. αναδίδω < αρχ. ἀναδίδωμι κατά την εξέλ. δίδωμι > δίδω]

Και, βεβαίως, οι οσμές αναδίδονται, δεν αναδύονται. Για να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι το χρησιμοποιούμε σωστά, αρκεί να σκεφτούμε αν μπορεί να ισχύει το αντίθετο: μπορούν να καταδυθούν οι οσμές, δηλαδή να κάνουν μακροβούτι; Αφού δεν μπορούν, τότε το σωστό είναι αναδίδω/αναδίδομαι και όχι αναδύομαι (και φυσικά όχι αναδύω, που είναι ανύπαρκτο ρήμα).


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2010)

O Εμμανουήλ Χ. Κάσδαγλης, συγγραφέας, επιμελητής εκδόσεων και για πολλά χρόνια διευθυντής του ΜΙΕΤ (Μορφωτικού Ιδρύματος της Εθνικής Τραπέζης), έγραψε λίγο πριν πεθάνει το 1998 ένα βιβλίο-αποχαιρετισμό με τίτλο _Ιστορίες πριν από το σεισμό_. Διαβάζω στην παρουσίαση του βιβλίου, από τον ίδιο τον Κάσδαγλη και από τον εκδότη:
"Η λέξη ανέδυσε δυναστικά στο μυαλό μου, άγνωστη και μυστηριώδης. Μα είναι πραγματική ή πλασμένη; Κανένα λεξικό δε δίνει απάντηση· όμως εκείνη επίμονα ανακυκλώνεται — ξαφνικά ψηλώνει, και κάποια στιγμή αναρωτιέσαι: μήπως καμινάδα; Κι απότομα, πίσω από το αμφίβολο κτίσμα, ο άνθρωπος: ο Φανόχτης!"

Με την ίδια επιμονή ανέδυαν στο φορτισμένο μυαλό του Εμμανουήλ Χ. Κάσδαγλη οι εικόνες που περιγράφει, καθώς μπαινόβγαινε τους τελευταίους έξι μήνες του σε ανεπιθύμητα δωμάτια νοσοκομείων· ξετρύπωναν από τη μνήμη, ξαναπήραν τα χρώματά τους, τις μυρωδιές τους — οι λεπτομέρειες στερεώθηκαν η μία δίπλα στην άλλη και συναρμολόγησαν την Κω, την πολιτεία των παιδικών του χρόνων.​
«Με την ίδια επιμονή» συγγραφέας και εκδότης χρησιμοποιούν την ενεργητική φωνή του αποθετικού ρήματος, που, σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά, θα έπρεπε να είναι «αναδύθηκε» και «αναδύονταν». Με τη σειρά του ο αναγνώστης αναρωτιέται για τον ρηματικό τύπο: «Μα είναι πραγματικός ή πλασμένος;».

Στα περισσότερα παραδείγματα του διαδικτύου με _ανέδυσε, ανέδυσαν, ανέδυαν_, άλλες λέξεις είχαν στο νου τους οι συντάκτες: _ανέδειξε, ανέδιδε, ανάβλυσε_ κ.ά. Όμως οι παραπάνω δεν μπορεί να μην ήξεραν τι έκαναν!

Και σήμερα έπεσα πάνω στη μετάφραση ενός νεανικού έργου του Κέρουακ, που ξέθαψαν οι κληρονόμοι του το 2002. Αγγλικός τίτλος: _Orpheus Emerged_. Τίτλος της μετάφρασής του στα ελληνικά που κυκλοφόρησε πρόσφατα; _Ορφέας ανέδυσε_. Πώς να γκρινιάξω τώρα μετά το «ανέδυσε» του Κάσδαγλη; Όταν δεν ξέρεις το βιβλίο, δεν μπορείς να μιλήσεις ούτε για την απουσία του άρθρου. (Αποκλείονται λογοπαίγνια του είδους _Η ανάδηση του Ορφέα_ για την επιστροφή του από τον Άδη. :) )

Φοβάμαι ωστόσο ότι και το σημείωμα που περιγράφει το βιβλίο σε πολλές ιστοσελίδες θα την ήθελε την επιμέλειά του.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2010)

Ειδικά το "Ορφέας ανέδυσε" φαντάζει ως τερατώδες λάθος στα μάτια μου. Δεν θα υπήρχε περίπτωση να αγοράσω βιβλίο που από τον τίτλο του μου δείχνει ότι κακοποιείται η γραμματική. 

Δηλαδή, μου φαίνεται χειρότερο λάθος από το να το χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος στη θέση του αναδίδω. Τουλάχιστον το "αναδίδω" είναι ενεργητικό, οπότε, αν μπερδευτείς και πεις *αναδύω, τουλάχιστον θα είναι γραμματικά σωστή η πρόταση. Αλλά να χρησιμοποιείς το ανύπαρκτο "αναδύω" αντί για το "αναδύομαι" και μάλιστα σε τίτλο βιβλίου μού δείχνει ότι ο συγκεκριμένος εκδοτικός οίκος θα έχει και άλλα τέτοια λάθη στις σελίδες των βιβλίων του. Αναρωτιέμαι, όταν κυκλοφόρησε το βιβλίο, τους είπε κανένας τίποτα; Κατάλαβαν ότι είναι λάθος; Ή θέλουν τώρα να μας πείσουν ότι το "αναδύθηκε" δεν υπάρχει πια και υπάρχει *ανέδυσε;


----------



## sarant (Feb 1, 2010)

Ίσως ο Κάσδαγλης να είχε στο νου του το αρχαίο ρήμα που ήταν και ενεργητικό. Όχι ότι καλώς έκανε. Και ο Πάπυρος άλλωστε έχει λήμμα αναδύνω.
αναδύνω
ἀναδύνω (Α)· ανέρχομαι στην επιφάνεια τού νερού, αναδύομαι, επανεμφανίζομαι, προβάλλω πάλι.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < ἀνα-* + δύνω, άλλος τ. τού δύω].


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2010)

Εμένα τώρα γιατί αυτό το αναδύνω μού φαίνεται ανύπαρκτο; Όλα αυτά που γράφει ο Πάπυρος σημαίνουν "αναδύομαι". Υπάρχουν γραπτά παραδείγματα σωστής χρήσης του "αναδύνω"; Ή χρησιμοποιείται εκεί που θα έπρεπε να γράψουν αναδίδω/αναδίνω;


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 1, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Ειδικά το "Ορφέας ανέδυσε" φαντάζει ως τερατώδες λάθος στα μάτια μου.



Κι εμένα επίσης. Αυτά είναι χοντρά λάθη και σε τίτλο βιβλίου χτυπάνε ακόμα πιο άσχημα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2010)

sarant said:


> ἀναδύνω (Α)· ανέρχομαι στην επιφάνεια τού νερού, αναδύομαι, επανεμφανίζομαι, προβάλλω πάλι.
> [ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < ἀνα-* + δύνω, άλλος τ. τού δύω].


Καλημέρα. Το «(Α)» του Παπύρου σημαίνει «στην αρχαία Ελληνική (και μόνο)». Όπως είπε ο sarant, «Ίσως ο Κάσδαγλης να είχε στο νου του το αρχαίο ρήμα». Ίσως, θα προσθέσω εγώ, ο Κάσδαγλης ήθελε να ξεφύγει από τα δεσμά των αποθετικών. Πάντως, κάτω τα χέρια από την αναδυόμενη Αφροδίτη. (Πρέπει να βάλω εισαγωγικά, ε;) Ευτυχώς οι μεσοπαθητικές μετοχές στέκουν πιο γερά από τις ενεργητικές και η _αναδυομένη_ δεν κινδυνεύει να γίνει *_αναδύουσα_ ή *_αναδύσασα_.


----------



## Costas (Feb 2, 2010)

Σκέφτομαι όχι αν είναι λάθος αλλά το γιατί του λάθους. Πέρα απ' όλα τ' άλλα (δύομαι -> δύω), μήπως προκαλείται από το συνειρμό με το ανέτειλε; Αφού ο ήλιος το βράδυ δύει, αντίστοιχα το πρωί *αναδύει;

Ποιο το μέλλον του λάθους, θα το μάθουν τα παιδιά μας.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το βρήκα επειδή το έψαξα. Αναζητούσα λάθη που γίνονται με την «ενεργητικοποίηση» αποθετικών ρημάτων, π.χ. *_προοιωνίζει_. Αναρωτιόμουν αν λέει κανείς «*αναδύω το υποβρύχιο» — που δεν είναι το ίδιο με το μεταβατικό αποθετικό που το γυρνάμε στην ενεργητική φωνή, π.χ. _εκμεταλλεύοντας_ — τέτοιο είναι και το _διηγώντας_ του Σολωμού. Μεταβατικό _αναδύω_ ή _καταδύω_ δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει. Σταμάτησα το ψάξιμο στο αμετάβατο _ανέδυσε_.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2010)

Να κι ένα φρέσκο και σπαρταριστό _αναδύει_ από τη χτεσινή Καθημερινή (3/10/2010):

Η Ιστορία καταδεικνύει ότι μέσα από την ίδια την κρίση, κάθε φορά, μπαίνει μπροστά μία δυναμική ανατροπής, η οποία αναδύει ή υποβαθμίζει δυνάμεις, μεταβάλλει επιρροές και κυριαρχίες στον σκληρό οικονομικό και, κατ’ επέκταση, πολιτικό στίβο.

Αντί για _αναδεικνύει_ ή κάτι σαν μεταβατικό _αναδύει το υποβρύχιο_...


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2010)

...
Αυτό το υποβρύχιο πάντως, το αναδεικνύει η διάθλαση και η φωτογραφία, 
κι άμα είναι φρέσκο, αναδυόμενο αναδίδει βανίλια.


----------

